# Ace hardware indoor archery range



## BOW DOC (Apr 17, 2015)

Everyone remember ace harware indoor archery range has indoor tournaments on tuesday and thursday nights. Open tournament on tuesday and the new 6 week league will start next thursday april 23, practice starts at 6:00 scoring starts at 7:00. Thursday league nights are handicaped so everyone has an equal chance. We also have wensday night adult joad classes from 7:30-9:00 and our youth joad classes every saturday. Call ace for more details (770)464-3354


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 17, 2015)

Let's get it going.  No better place to be as the weather gets hot----an air conditioned indoor range


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 17, 2015)

2nd quarter elite team tryouts will be Saturday may 9th for any youth wanting to become an ace elite Apache joad team member. We have had a great year so far. We have had a podium finishes at every event we have been to this year. State 25 meter,joad state indoor, Gaa and Gbaa state indoor, indoor nationals in Kentucky, and the Arizona cup. Top 10 finishes at Lancaster and Vegas.Come have some fun and tryout for the team. Tryouts are free. For more information contact Steve or Scott at social circle ace archery @ (770) 464-3354


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 19, 2015)

Congratulations to beau Bradley and Grayson Bradley for placing 1st and 2nd in their divisions At the spring turkey shoot this weekend


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 19, 2015)

Also congrats to a few more ace shooters , Curtis brodnax shot the highest overall score youth or adult to win his division. David Alligood was 1st in the senior class,Zack Hahn was 3rd, Gretchen won the adult female class. Ryan Lockhart was 2nd Dustin Kerbow was 3rd in the male compound freestyle class. Also congrats to Blake Reagan 2nd and Sidney was first. Great shooting to all the ace prostaff ,joad shooter and friends


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 19, 2015)

All this indoor practice at the range seems to be paying off, who's in Tuesday or Thursday for our next league or some adult joad classes


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 19, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> Also congrats to a few more ace shooters , Curtis brodnax shot the highest overall score youth or adult to win his division. David Alligood was 1st in the senior class,Zack Hahn was 3rd, Gretchen won the adult female class. Ryan Lockhart was 2nd Dustin Kerbow was 3rd in the male compound freestyle class. Also congrats to Blake Reagan 2nd and Sidney was first. Great shooting to all the ace prostaff ,joad shooter and friends



Ryan Lockhart won the Adult Freestyle, Johnny Bobo was second, Kerbow was 3rd...

There will be a link pretty soon to the scoring pages, maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 19, 2015)

Sorry try to go off memory on scores


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 20, 2015)

congrats to all on their accomplishments


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 20, 2015)

Butch we will set up the podium and some SuperDrive 25's


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 20, 2015)

Remember this Tuesday night is an open tournament and Thursday starts the new 6 eek league. Practice starts at 6 scoring at 7:00


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 20, 2015)

Our last league pay out about $400 to the winners and it is handicapped so everyone is on an equal playing field


----------



## hoyt44 (Apr 20, 2015)

to bad I get off work at 7pm


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 20, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> Butch we will set up the podium and some SuperDrive 25's



Yes sir.  Let's do it.  My super drives are fletched and ready to roll.


----------



## kerbow01 (Apr 21, 2015)

Come on guys! We need fresh meat! With the handicaps set up like they are, even Butch has a chance of winning. Even with that Hoyt!


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Butch is ok, it's squirell that will need the handicap... If he even shows up?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Calling out the tree rat, mike cain, and ezra come get some on thursday


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Who's coming thursday?


----------



## BlackEagle (Apr 22, 2015)

How many shooters normally show?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

The last league we had around 20 shooters. That was about 3 weeks ago. The weather has gotten better so i dont know how many we will have on this thursday league. The more we have the better the payout.. Remember it is handicapped so no matter what your equipment or scores everyone has a chance.


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 22, 2015)

kerbow01 said:


> Come on guys! We need fresh meat! With the handicaps set up like they are, even Butch has a chance of winning. Even with that Hoyt!



Nice one.....stay thirsty my friend.  Looking forward to it.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

He doesn't always shoot archery...but when he does, he shoots Hoyt


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Thursday night @ 7:00 lets get it on for info call Ace at (770) 464-3354


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 22, 2015)

Don't worry squirrel, you can come , all the kids will be in Florida at the gator cup


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 22, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> Don't worry squirrel, you can come , all the kids will be in Florida at the gator cup


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 22, 2015)

kerbow01 said:


> Come on guys! We need fresh meat! With the handicaps set up like they are, even Butch has a chance of winning. Even with that Hoyt!





BOW DOC said:


> Don't worry squirrel, you can come , all the kids will be in Florida at the gator cup



Dang, y'all to rough for an older mature gentlemen. 
All I have is a 3-D rig with skinny arrows but I've got a target bow in the works.  
I've never shot an indoor round but its like the cat said when the big guy stepped on his tail. It wont be long now !


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 23, 2015)

BowanaLee said:


> Dang, y'all to rough for an older mature gentlemen.
> All I have is a 3-D rig with skinny arrows but I've got a target bow in the works.
> I've never shot an indoor round but its like the cat said when the big guy stepped on his tail. It wont be long now !



Yes sir.....come on in Lee and shoot a round...we'll leave the lights on for ya.  Squirrel said to bring Rick or Ryan with you too.


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 23, 2015)

alligood729 said:


> Ryan Lockhart won the Adult Freestyle, Johnny Bobo was second, Kerbow was 3rd...
> 
> There will be a link pretty soon to the scoring pages, maybe by tomorrow.



And don't forget Danny Lockhart. Took first in Silver Senior.  Great job Dad! Elite bows took at least 5 first place finishes at this shoot!


----------



## EagleEye3D (Apr 23, 2015)

3darcher said:


> Yes sir.....come on in Lee and shoot a round...we'll leave the lights on for ya.  Squirrel said to bring Rick or Ryan with you too.



Lol. Wish I didn't have to work evenings. First chance I get I'll be there. With my 3d rig...now just need to figure out what this Squirrel's favorite nuts are. Gonna have to lure him into coming evidently. Maybe he likes Chicken feed?  Heck the one time he did show was when he new I was leaving for work.  Gonna have to  that Ole Rodent one of these days wether he likes it or not!


----------



## 3darcher (Apr 23, 2015)

EagleEye3D said:


> Lol. Wish I didn't have to work evenings. First chance I get I'll be there. With my 3d rig...now just need to figure out what this Squirrel's favorite nuts are. Gonna have to lure him into coming evidently. Maybe he likes Chicken feed?  Heck the one time he did show was when he new I was leaving for work.  Gonna have to  that Ole Rodent one of these days wether he likes it or not!



His favorite nuts...and chicken feed...lol.  You may not have to come indoors to find him. I hear he is about to head to the 3d range in the near future.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Practice starts at 6:00 scoring starts at 7:00.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Practice starts at 6:00 scoring starts at 7:00. We are located behind the blue willow in right next to hotrods restraunt off hwy 11 about a 1/2 mile for the ace hardware archery shop.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Come on lee , ill be shooting my super skinny outdoor arrows. Ts all about the fun and the form. Heck ,it will be worth the drive to see the shootout betweem butch and kerbow and i waiting to see if the rat shows . I have some poision for him


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Great job danny, sorry to leave an ace elite shooter out


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 23, 2015)

*Smoke*



BOW DOC said:


> Come on lee , ill be shooting my super skinny outdoor arrows. Ts all about the fun and the form. Heck ,it will be worth the drive to see the shootout betweem butch and kerbow and i waiting to see if the rat shows . I have some poision for him



How well did that work for you last week?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Squirrels I took 3 warm up shot when we started. Took 2 rounds to he sighted in and we only shot 5. I gotta $100 that says you can't beat me tonight in a full round and especially in a 6 week league. You beat me twice in 4 months (years) . You know where I will be tonight, come get some. Lol


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

I'll be waiting, you like whole or cracked nuts.... Chicken feed


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Come on Danny Lockhart


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Bring Adam with you


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

It was a little windy outside today at 50 but you might be able to get me indoors with no wind mark


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Where is hunter Thomas


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 23, 2015)

*Smoke*

Saturday...l bringing some more lets say gifts..Steve field arrows at 20 or 60 choose your poison..


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 23, 2015)

*Smoke*

Steve I'm not going to bet against my mechanic...


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Squirrel was a no show


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

Squirrel was. No show just as I expected


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

We had a lot of fun tonight. If you missed our first Thursday yo can make up your score on Tuesday @7:00


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 23, 2015)

Hmmmmmmmm....I was by the range late, after work, to deliver a couple of awards from Saturday.......Squirrel was not in attendance....neither was Big E.....Butchy was looking sharp in that pink shirt, shooting that green Horyt......Scottie was there, Kerbow....even saw the Clifton boys out tonight, haven't seen them in a while, always good to see old friends..but  no Squirrel.........


----------



## BowanaLee (Apr 23, 2015)

Sorry I missed y'all. It'll be a ride but I do have plans to try indoor. I don't have a bow set up yet. (Well, thats my story.)  We had fun at Steve's shop on those afternoon shoots back in the day. I know it'll be fun.  ......Come on down to RBO this weekend. (Big 40) Sunday is looking best. It'll be a blast too !


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 23, 2015)

You can still come next Tuesday lee and make up your score for the league and be caught up for Thursday


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 24, 2015)

Dustin Kerbow shot the highest score last night with a 299-11x and the low was a 288 but remember scores will be handicapped. You can still make up the first round next Tuesday


----------



## BOTTEMLINE (Apr 26, 2015)

*Smoke*

Somebody was suppose to give me a whooping? After 60 arrows you two came up short..Now who is next?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 27, 2015)

You don't loose gracefully ... Do you


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 27, 2015)

Come on back Thursday night at 7:00 and you can try again


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 28, 2015)

Calling the Lockhart's, squirrel, Ezra,Cain and anyone that wants to come out and have a great time shooting. We have a blast and a lot of smack talking. Remember this a handicapped league so everyone has a chance to win. You don't have to be a seasoned pro to play. Most of yo can beat squirrel already. If you missed the first Thursday you have 6 weeks to make up your score. Practice at 6:00 scoring at 7:00 12$ entry


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 28, 2015)

Come on butch is shooting a borrowed bow and squirrel hasn't figured out how to shoot his own yet.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 28, 2015)

Danny pinkus bring your guys and let's have a crowd. Alligood we will hold the line for you if you're coming.


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 29, 2015)

Hope to see everyone tomorrow night scoring at 7:00 . It's a lot of fun and a whole lot of smack talk .


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 29, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> Danny pinkus bring your guys and let's have a crowd. Alligood we will hold the line for you if you're coming.



Got a new bow....won't be setup in time. I know I'm missing a good  time. I'll figure out a way to make it sooner or later. Maybe not this round, but the next one....


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 30, 2015)

Who's in tonight?


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 30, 2015)

Dustin kerbow shot his first 300 with 24 x's tonight at ace hardware indoor archery range


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 30, 2015)

Dustin Kerbow 300 -24x


----------



## BOW DOC (Apr 30, 2015)

If you were not here you missed a good time and some great shooting.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 30, 2015)

Nice shootin' Kerbow!!


----------



## BOW DOC (May 6, 2015)

Tomorrow is Thursday night who's in ? If you missed the first two weeks you still have 4 weeks to make up your score. We have a great time come on out and play . Practice at 6 score at 7 mark the squirrel will be there signing autographs to anyone that beats him....... I bought some new pins


----------



## BOW DOC (May 6, 2015)

Can Kerbow do it again??? Come and see


----------



## BOW DOC (May 6, 2015)

E you better stay at the chicken house because a 280 won't do any good round here . Guess that they call it the chicken house. But it is a handicap league so you will have a chance


----------



## alligood729 (May 6, 2015)

BOW DOC said:


> E you better stay at the chicken house because a 280 won't do any good round here . Guess that they call it the chicken house. But it is a handicap league so you will have a chance



ouch.....


----------



## BOW DOC (May 6, 2015)

Just joking Alligood , but not really just trying to get Ezra out of hiding


----------



## BOW DOC (May 8, 2015)

If you were not there last night you missed a lot of fun. Dustin kerbow shot another 300 21x in practice and a 299 21x for score. Still time to join in. You still have 3 weeks to make up your scores if you have missed


----------



## BOW DOC (May 13, 2015)

Hope to see everyone this thursday may 14, its still not to late to join this league. Lots of fun


----------



## BOW DOC (May 13, 2015)

Here squirrel, squirrel, squirrel. See you tomorrow


----------



## oldgeez (May 14, 2015)

I'm getting a crick in my neck, looking at those pic's, lol


----------



## BOW DOC (May 14, 2015)

Haven mcowen shot his first 300-23x tonight


----------



## BOW DOC (May 14, 2015)

Another one for the wall


----------



## BOW DOC (May 15, 2015)

Nice to see big Ezra at the range Thursday.


----------



## BOW DOC (May 21, 2015)

Indoor tonight, see you  there every tuesday and thursday. Who's gonna shoot a 300 tonight. ...... Not squirell


----------

